# Public land question



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Is anyone familiar with the public lands around Zanesville? I may be headed down there sunday for gun season with a friend, and I'm really unfamiliar. Looking like Powelson as the primary and Tri-Valley as a backup. Any info would be helpful thanks!

Tim


----------



## fishhunter24 (Jan 17, 2005)

if you get a chance try avadale wild life area there is some realy good hunting there. we use to got there every year and did real well. you need to get ahold of aep and get a premit off of them to hunt there. you can get it from ohndr to,.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks, I already have an aep permit, I hunt the Conesville coal mines.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Tri Valley has a decent population of deer & the bucks are getting bigger. If you're driving to Tri Valley, you may want to drive another 25-30 minutes & hit Woodbury. I turkey hunt both & Woodbury has way more deer sign.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks, I'll mention that to those I'm hunting with!


----------



## jrsfish (May 21, 2004)

Powelson used to be a great place,we took a lot of nice deer out of there.then the state sold mineral rights,and the wells popped up all over and roads were cut all through the place,after that hunting went downhill fast,moved over to tri-valley.


----------



## jpbasspro (Apr 28, 2008)

FYI some of the B&N coal land is no longer open to public

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/News/NewsReleaseArchives/tabid/19075/EntryID/1329/Default.aspx


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

jrsfish said:


> Powelson used to be a great place,we took a lot of nice deer out of there.then the state sold mineral rights,and the wells popped up all over and roads were cut all through the place,after that hunting went downhill fast,moved over to tri-valley.


Thanks!



jpbasspro said:


> FYI some of the B&N coal land is no longer open to public
> 
> http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/News/NewsReleaseArchives/tabid/19075/EntryID/1329/Default.aspx


Good info, thanks for posting for those who use that area.


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

fishhunter24 said:


> if you get a chance try avadale wild life area there is some realy good hunting there. we use to got there every year and did real well. you need to get ahold of aep and get a premit off of them to hunt there. you can get it from ohndr to,.


aep isn't bad...the last couple weeks I've seen more license plates from WV, Vermont, Conneticut, PA, and Maryland than i have from Ohio.

Anyone think that there is something wrong with that? Or should I like people shooting our ohio deer?


----------



## tobeast (Mar 6, 2009)

General said:


> aep isn't bad...the last couple weeks I've seen more license plates from WV, Vermont, Conneticut, PA, and Maryland than i have from Ohio.
> 
> Anyone think that there is something wrong with that? Or should I like people shooting our ohio deer?


i feel ya ohio was better when we were not known for our big bucks


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Well, I gave my buddy's spot a chance at Powelson and I FINALLY got a deer! About 2:55pm on Nov 30th I shot a button buck. Wasn't happy with the angle, ended up with a spine shot but either way 12 years after I started I finally got something.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

tobeast said:


> i feel ya ohio was better when we were not known for our big bucks


I here ya now that we are known for big bucks land owners want to know how much cash you have to hunt cause the outer staters will pay big.


----------

